# Sandy Hook - NY harbor



## devildad (Oct 19, 2001)

I am going to be crusing through the area this summer and am wondering about morings/anchorages that are available. Is there any reason to go behind Stanton Is?


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

Great Kills on Staten Island east shore south of VN bridge is good. Have not used those along sandy hook as they were out of the way and looked exposed on the chart. Behind Staten Island covers a lot of ground but it is very busy with commercial traffic and I know of no good anchorages there. 
They may well exist but would be out of your way I would guess.
Todd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From what I''ve heard (from several sources) is that two of the best achorages are the Perth Amboy (or is it Raritan?) Yacht Club on the NJ side where NJ and Staten Island meet, and Great Kills Harbor, about halfway up Staten Island''s eastern shore. They''re both easy to find on Maptech''s New York Harbor & Approaches chart.


----------



## devildad (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks. We will be meeting friends to go to a Bruce Springsteen concert and will look up both.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Atlantic Highlands Municipal Marina offers moorings and also has a safe protected anchorage. There is launch service too. It is about 1 1/2 hours south of the Verazano Bridge. Also might check Liberty marina on the NJ side of the Hudson across from NYC. Check your Embassy Guide.
Mark


----------



## S/V Utopia (Jan 15, 2012)

Sandy Hook is by far one of the most beautiful settings to anchor out in--peaceful, secluded and you can see for miles. We anchored there for the 4th of July and were able to see fireworks for at least 20 towns--not to mention the breathtaking sunsets...I am going to post a pic!!!


----------



## S/V Utopia (Jan 15, 2012)

Sandy Hook--Beautiful Sunset! 7/4/11


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Atlantic Highlands has plenty of space to throw the hook or you can rent a REALLY expensive mooring (think it was $60 last time I used one). There is also a little anchorage in Horseshoe Cove, about halfway between the point and Atl. Highlands but you have to be careful of the bar and fish traps going in. It's also exposed in a W-NW wind. I usually use it if the forecast is good. Right behind the Statue of Liberty is a nice, completely protected spot for two or three boats. Follow the channel in S. of the statue and then HUG the bulkhead all the way in. Don't think I'd try it if the tide was dead low. It's a good stop if you're going to proceed through the E.River to LI Sound and are waiting to catch the current going through.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

What is the anchorage at Horseshoe Cove like these days? Someone said that the sand spit that used to protect the anchorage has mostly been eroded away.

Where is your concert? That might tell you where to park.


----------



## pschoonveld (Sep 9, 2005)

*Ahyc*

Couple notes. First, the thread is nearly 10 years old, but wanted to make sure the info was correct.

Atlantic Highlands Yacht Club (ahyc.net) offers moorings with launch service to non-members for $50/night. The town also has a marina and I believe the rates are under $3/ft for transients.

You may also anchor inside the breakwater, outside the marked channel. New markers were installed in 2011 as many cruisers were anchoring in the channel. The club will provide launch service for $35/night.

The town is a regular stop before jumps south, to Bermuda or across the Atlantic due to the ease of resupplying. There is a small, but well stocked chandlery, auto parts store and large supermarket all within walking distance. The restaurants (particularly the Flaky Tart bakery) make it a nice weekend destination as well.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report Utopia. I've often thought of that as a stop if going south. Sunset was spectacular on Independance Day last year, I watched it from the LI Sound.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

slipacre said:


> Great Kills on Staten Island east shore south of VN bridge is good.
> Todd


Great Kills is my 'usual' when passing through NYC. Its within reasonable proximity to 'stage' for running through the East River to catch the exact change of tide/current at Hell Gate .... and is protected from 'all' directions if the weather is snotty. You can anchor along the NE shore (inside) or pick up a vacant mooring. 
The distance from Sandy Hook to Hell Gate makes it more difficult to stage for Hell Gate.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Whoever answered the radio when we took a mooring at Atlantic Highlands didn't accurately report the depths we could expect. We were told to expect 8 - 10 feet everywhere. We found several spots with 5ish feet at mid tide. 

That said it was a decent stop.

Since then we have anchored off the CG Station with good experiences.


----------



## S/V Utopia (Jan 15, 2012)

We ended up staying at a marina in Jersey City for the night--we were kind of surprised that there weren't any marina's or moorings available along NYC!


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

Does Great Kills have anchoring room or do you have to rent a mooring?

Looking to come thru mid to late June. 36 footer

Brian

nevermind .... I just read RichH's post....answered.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"we were kind of surprised that there weren't any marina's or moorings available along NYC! "
If you mean Manhattan? North Cove, the marina at the World Trade Center, should still be taking guests. Try not to flinch at the prices. On the East River side, the South Street Seaport Museum also used to take guests with a discount for members. Further up the next stops would be the 34th Street marinas, never asked about transient slips but I'd still expect the prices to be steep. Further up the East River you can anchor for free in the coves northeast of Roosevelt Island, although your anchor might not come up again afterwards. Hallets Cove and Pots Cove both were marked anchorages last time I checked. Not Kodak Picture Spots but...if you need to wait out the current at Hell Gate northbound, at least they are there.

The waterside real estate is just a _bit _expensive for casual boaters. Slim pickings if your boat isn't 100' OAL with a helipad on the stern.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have stayed at Liberty Marina at least 5 times during our annual trip from the Chesapeake to the LI Sound and points north. It is fairly expensive, but has a great view of Manahattan at night, a better than average restaurant, and in the summer sometimes has music with the NY skyline as a backdrop. In addition the high speed shuttle ferry docks right in the marina for a 15 minute trip to the southern Manahhatan stop on the Hudson which is a short walk to the financial district as well as the new World Trade Center. Its a great jumping off place for a ride up the East River to the LI Sound.

We have also stayed and anchored behind Sandy Hook at the CG station, nice place, and also frequent the Atlantic Hihghlands anchorage and moorings as they offer good protection behind the breakwater. We have also seen some 6 ft spots as S/V Auspicious has. They have accepted reciprocity of our memebership in the Chesapeake Bay Yachting Association so the moorings cost us $20 but I think the going rate is $50. We have stayed before at Horsehoe Cove, but as was mentioned not protected from the N or NW and the fish traps are numerous and hard to see, especially if you are coming in or leaving in the dark to catch the tides.

Atlantic Highlands for a jumping off point for the East River, If you catch the incoming tide it is about 11/2 hours at 6 knots to the Battery and is a good place to set up for the ride north.

Dave


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

+1 On being able to get supplies in the town of Atlantic Highlands before setting out. There is also a great Pizzeria on the walk up the hill to the supermarket. After eating boat gruel for a while and a lot of PBJ sandwiches, a good slice of pizza is the cat's meow!


----------



## Blissopia (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 for Great Kills Harbor. I am relocating my boat there this year from Long Island. I'm not sure about anchoring but there are a lot of mooring balls. The Richmond County Yacht Club runs a launch service and will be able to answer your questions on mooring balls and anchoring.


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Great Kills Harbor is a well protected harbor. The Richmond County Yacht Club does run a launch for members and reciprocal yacht clubs. There are also marinas with trancient slips. Definitely hail the launch operator for an available mooring or where to best anchor.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Great Kills is our first choice. Good for overnite or to visit NYC. 79th St Boat Basin is kind of rough, but has moorings, and your right in the city.
Marc


----------



## hanleyclifford (May 8, 2010)

The anchorage most directly on the line of march is Gravesend Bay behind Coney I. If things get snotty you can easily get into Coney Island Creek, but don't leave your boat unattended.


----------

